# Your favourite trim dresser / recommendation?



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a decent trim dresser that doesn't give that super wet look but a nice matte/darker finish, can anyone recommend me anything or the current trim dresser your using now with good results, also what do you think of these I'm interested in:

Dodo juice fantastic plastic
VP Black to the future
Swissvax protection Matt 
Swissvax nano express
Solution finish
AF revive

I know some may not be dedicated trim dressings 

Cheers


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Solution finish my choice dude.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

My favourites are solution finish on faded, such an epic product and lasts a very long time

Swissvax protecton is also very good

They would be 2 that I opted for and they're also in your list so bit of a bonus too

I like revive if the trims in good condition


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Appreciate the quick replies guys! wow kimo they look amazing the exact finish I'm looking for, just can't decide on those two :thumb:


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

At the moment im using 50 cal presision interior dressing, this is what they say

This product has taken in excess of 24 months to develop and fine tune to give the ultimate long lasting finish to all internal trim. Be it vinyl, rubber, plastic or metal the product simply will restore the surface to its intended finish. It will not leave a greasy film. It is anti-static to reduce the attraction of dust. It has UV additives to protect delicate vinyl’s from sun damage. 

What’s more, it is incredibly easy to apply, simply pour a small amount onto a micro fibre cloth and work evenly over the surfaces to be treated. As it removes the grease and dirt, it leaves a deep matt finish which is dry to the touch in a matter of minutes. The finish is non-slip and long lasting. We also approved the use of our newest mixed berry fragrance in this product. So not only does the interior look fantastic post application, it also smells great.


Seems to do what it says on the tin, and smells good


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Ignore me im half asleep been up since 4 should have looked properly lol, well if your in the market for an interior dressing lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Miggyt said:


> Appreciate the quick replies guys! wow kimo they look amazing the exact finish I'm looking for, just can't decide on those two :thumb:


Hmm they're both outstanding so good luck deciding

One thing I will say ... Do not get SF on clothes

Ruined £££ of new clothes by 1 little accident


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Lsmcdti said:


> Ignore me im half asleep been up since 4 should have looked properly lol, well if your in the market for an interior dressing lol


No worries mate, deffo will look into this as my interior needs some too! My bad didn't make it clear about exterior trim


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Hmm they're both outstanding so good luck deciding
> 
> One thing I will say ... Do not get SF on clothes
> 
> Ruined £££ of new clothes by 1 little accident


Aha thanks for the advice! think I'm going with solution first then try the Swissvax both look great


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

AF Revive and AS finish for engine bay


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Finish for the interior diluted 50/50 or AF Spritz

Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber care for the engine bay plastics / rubbers


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Solution finish is the one


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Lsmcdti said:


> Ignore me im half asleep been up since 4 should have looked properly lol, well if your in the market for an interior dressing lol


Been detailing bud?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo's Supernatural Glaze is just outstanding. 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This was a 50/50 on my vinyl seat, it lasted about 3/4 weeks but on the dash it's still going after 2 months.

Gonz.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369091

For exterior trim C4
See my long-term test above:thumb:


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Auto Finesse Spritz for the interior and 303 Aerospace protectant for the trim and engine bay.


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Dodo's Supernatural Glaze is just outstanding.
> 
> Gonz.


Heard good things about this will be added to the basket, thanks gonz! :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Concept VISTA.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

HEADPHONES said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369091
> 
> For exterior trim C4
> See my long-term test above:thumb:


I am also a fan of C4.

Applied it to all external trims on an Audi Q7 18 months ago, and it is holding up beautifully :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Got the Dodos quartz trim quating for almost two years all around the cars trims,its really is amazing,its still going strong,after almost two years!!!.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I have been using Adams VRT recently and have just ordered a full bottle, its gotta be one of the best trim dressings i have used, take a look at the review

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371406

Its holding up really well on Mrs P's Mini trims which are a PITA to be honest and the beading is great :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Concept Vista.
Tried the others but this stuff makes them look stupid. If you ain't tried it then do so. You CERTAINLY WON'T be disappointed


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> I have been using Adams VRT recently and have just ordered a full bottle, its gotta be one of the best trim dressings i have used, take a look at the review
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371406
> 
> Its holding up really well on Mrs P's Mini trims which are a PITA to be honest and the beading is great :thumb:


Thanks for doing the review, certainly one I'll be trying soon:thumb:


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

AllenF said:


> Concept Vista.
> Tried the others but this stuff makes them look stupid. If you ain't tried it then do so. You CERTAINLY WON'T be disappointed


Another addition to the basket cheers :thumb:


----------

